# Does anyone do an outdoor Halloween movie with a Projector/Screen?



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Buzzard! We do this all the time throughout the year for all sorts of different reasons. I don't have pictures of ours unfortunately, but here are some of my favourite parts:

Sometimes we have people bring lawn chairs (or with the kids, their favourite fluffy themed chairs). A few years ago I picked up a large square old-timey popcorn maker, an they are always excited to watch the popcorn (sometimes more than the movie!!) When we screen for kids, we have an "Intermission" where they can all use the washroom, so no one has to miss the movie, but we also don't have to stop it every 15 minutes. One time we also set up a snack bar like at the movies and each kid had "money" they could use to "buy" their snacks, just like at the theatres. 

These are just a few little extras - there's no end to what you could do with your own screen and projector. Hopefully you will get some other people chiming in here with some more ideas!


----------



## scarygrandma (Sep 1, 2015)

I usually project from the inside of the house onto a window using a shower curtain as a screen


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

As a lover of "backyard movie night", I think it's a great idea to have your setup during your Halloween Party and sounds like fun! 

We have a projector and a 100" screen and setup our viewing area on a backyard deck. We hang the screen on a couple of hooks on a pergola beam and setup the projector on a table on the deck along with a party speaker for audio. That places the screen at a high enough level to avoid and obstructions from those seated, but not too high to give everyone neck strain. 

For our summer movies, everyone brings a small beach chair or lawn chair, but for your event, I would suggest that you either have chairs setup already or provide large throw cushions from a chaise lounge or other chairs. Cushions and blankets may be better for kids. Or, place some hay bales in rows or scattered around for seating, which would fit with a Halloween theme! 

For lighting, I usually have several hanging small lanterns with tea lights (cheap $4 lanterns from IKEA) hanging on my fence surrounding the deck, but since this is for Halloween, you could have several glowing pumpkins (with battery or electric lights for safety) sitting or hanging. If you have trees near your screen, hang some string lights in the trees. You need to make sure you have adequate "movie lighting" so it is safe for kids to walk around. 

Setup a tray on a table nearby with popcorn in small paper containers from a dollar store and setup trays with some candy or other treats already pre-packed as in a movie theater. If you can find shallow, edged boxes for the kids to hold their treats/drinks that would help keep the mess down.

If it's cooler in your area, provide a stack of blankets for if the kids get cold.

Stretch out some spider webs on the plants/trees. 

This person has a nice Halloween movie setup, but the emphasis is more on staging treats and other props than on the actual screen/chair setup.
http://www.loraleelewis.com/blog/?p=19423

Another cute Halloween movie party:
http://catchmyparty.com/photos/1395358

I have a few other ideas on my pinterest board:
https://www.pinterest.com/patq3/backyard-movies/

Have fun!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

One of my all-time best Halloweens included an outdoor movie being played on the side of a house for Halloween. The entire block had decorated for Halloween and it was something like you would see out of a movie.


----------



## tarpleyg (Oct 28, 2014)

We do it every year a couple of weeks before Halloween and show "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" followed by some other feature presentation. This year it's The Nightmare Before Christmas. Last year was Casper.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

tarpleyg said:


> We do it every year a couple of weeks before Halloween and show "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" followed by some other feature presentation. This year it's The Nightmare Before Christmas. Last year was Casper.


Love this firepit. Did you make it?


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the ideas & links! I'll check it all out.


----------



## tarpleyg (Oct 28, 2014)

6-paq said:


> Love this firepit. Did you make it?


I did. Several years ago with some of those stackable landscape stones.


----------



## morgan231 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey, Buzzard! Please make clear, whether you are looking for ideas on how to project the movie or you are looking to advertise like outdoor projection. I had consulted an outdoor projection team called Grassroots Advertising for my advertising purposes and they did a very good job. So if you are looking for ideas on advertising your outdoor projection on the Halloween movie.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

My theme is sleepy hollow so I have the cartoon version and the johhny depp one playing amongst the corn and pumpkins.When I did a pirate theme I used the ship mast to project all of the potc


----------



## Kensington Graves (Oct 20, 2015)

Give me a few days, and I'll post a picture of the new setup. I just ordered the 18-foot screen today.  Briefly, it's rear projection using a short throw projector with DVD player and audio under the screen. The first showing will be at the kids' party, so we'll probably do Frankenweenie or Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

We watched pirates of the carribean in my garage amongst the pirate setup I do. I posted a video in the general section. It feels like watching the movie on the ride. To a degree that is.


----------

